# Is urge to BM normal reaction to fear?



## 16704 (May 13, 2006)

I've heard that urge to bowel movement is a normal natural reaction to fear. The less is your weight the faster you can run away from danger. Maybe some IBSers actually don't have IBS and their key problem is anxiety?


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah I'm sure that some people with IBS symptoms will be greatly helped if they get their anxiety under control, as their symptoms are primarily caused by their anxiety.It's a common phrase you hear people say, that you "lose control of bladder and bowel" when you're scared (in War time, for example).


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think one of my reactions to fear is peeing! I've never felt like having a BM. When I was in high school I was at a party where kids were drinking and the cops showed up. Everyone ran and when I went to go out the door I got so scared I peed my pants!


----------



## 17761 (May 14, 2006)

Urge to have Bm definately related to fear/anxiety. I find that I might be convinced I am going to have a BM walked through the park, for example, where there is no toilet, but once I am back home, I feel fine


----------

